# High blood pressure



## Jo853 (Aug 16, 2013)

Hi,

Something I have had for some time got worse yesterday where I would stand up after sitting down and come over faint, dizzy and lightheaded. I would get this warm tingle up the back of my neck to my head, my vision goes a bit fuzzy and I would then get a pulsating noise that sounds like my heartbeat but is more of a "whoosh" sound. I had about 3 of these yesterday and Googling it brings up POTS. my endo did conduct a resting blood pressure and then a standing one on me and although there wasn't much difference between the 2 readings my blood pressure upon standing was high. Is it a good idea to perhaps track this daily and show my doctor? Also when I take my blood pressure it's mostly high.

Thanks.


----------

